# Easy snacks



## Itburnstopee (May 8, 2015)

What are some simple 100-300 calorie snacks that I can bring with me to class? Something with protein and carbs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2015)

Two string cheese and a Greek yogurt or 2


----------



## 11Bravo (May 8, 2015)

A sandwich?


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 8, 2015)

Those are great, but I'm looking more for something that will last 3-4 hours in a backpack.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 9, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Those are great, but I'm looking more for something that will last 3-4 hours in a backpack.



Actually I'm dumb. I don't know why I thought a sandwhich would go bad and I could always use a lunchbox for the yogurt.


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2015)

Hard boiled eggs will be fine. Not sure if you're the kind of sick **** that can eat the yoke...I'm not. You could always eat a quest bar. Some of them are damn tasty.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2015)

2 bacon cheesburgs and a milkshake???? That's more my style.


----------



## goodfella (May 9, 2015)

Azog said:


> Hard boiled eggs will be fine. Not sure if you're the kind of sick **** that can eat the yoke...I'm not. You could always eat a quest bar. Some of them are damn tasty.



Yuck! I remember being a 4-5 with my cousin and she would always end up eating the only good part and I'd get stuck with the ****ing yoke that lil hooe! BLaH!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 9, 2015)

Tuna in a package is awesome for protein along with some trail mix. That's a quick 300-400 cals. Beef jerky is another easy food to bring along.


----------



## trodizzle (May 9, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> What are some simple 100-300 calorie snacks that I can bring with me to class? Something with protein and carbs.



Quest bars.


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2015)

Tuna fish sandwich with ketchup!


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 9, 2015)

Jada said:


> Tuna fish sandwich with ketchup!



Eww who on earth would put ketchup on tuna?!

Will probably be bringing tuna sandwhich (minus the ketchup) or a quest bar.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 9, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Yuck! I remember being a 4-5 with my cousin and she would always end up eating the only good part and I'd get stuck with the ****ing yoke that lil hooe! BLaH!



Try eating the yoke if it's slighty undercooked. I used to have the same problem, always found it disgusting, but the egg would be overcooked as ****. If it's slighty undercooked i.e still orange color and somewhat liquid, it's waaaaay better.


----------



## wabbitt (May 9, 2015)

The tuna fish should double as a female repellant, allowing you to focus more intently on your studies.


----------



## Gt500face (May 9, 2015)

Granola bars and yogurt are my go to during class


----------



## Yaya (May 10, 2015)

Fruit roll ups...


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2015)

Steak and Pop-Tarts.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 10, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> The tuna fish should double as a female repellant, allowing you to focus more intently on your studies.



I do that naturally.


----------

